

Apple Watch Prelude - Doubleguitars
http://daringfireball.net/2015/03/apple_watch_prelude

======
blkhp19
I hadn't heard of the modularity idea before. Thats actually really
interesting. Upgrading to the latest model could mean just swapping the
internals (battery included, maybe even display). That would be quite the
differentiating factor for Apple's wearable lineup compared to Android Wear or
Microsoft's thing. Apple could actually pull it of since since they have such
a huge retail presence.

